# Southern California Z Owners...SoCal Nissan Meet August 2nd



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A few of us here (Teknokid, AznVirus, and I) have been working on planning a Meet. I've got details at http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14 (Link in sig, too), If you're interested in attending, e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks!

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*here is the final product of the nissan meet shirts for souther california.




















If interested in ordering one please email me or put your name here !

Please Include Size and color of shirt (black/white only).

Thanx !.* 

(Moderators i know this is the wrong area but please dont move thanx !)


----------

